# Iirc



## Golem2176 (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok, I keep seing the acronym IIRC, but I have no idea what it means. Can somesody please throw me a frickin' bone?


----------



## hong (Feb 13, 2004)

Golem2176 said:
			
		

> Ok, I keep seing the acronym IIRC, but I have no idea what it means. Can somesody please throw me a frickin' bone?




Mang, it's amazing how many times this question shows up.


========
Newsgroups: rec.games.frp.dnd
Subject: Re: Original AD&D initiative
From: Hong Ooi <hong.ooi@maths.anu.edu.au>
Date: Fri, 08 Mar 2002 02:15:34 +1100
--------
On Thu, 07 Mar 2002 14:22:05 GMT, Reizla <reizla.NOSPAM@xs4all.nl> wrote:

>Op 07-03-2002, 15:12:51, schreef Hong Ooi <hong.ooi@maths.anu.edu.au> over 
>het thema Re: Original AD&D initiative:
>
>
>> On Thu, 07 Mar 2002 13:45:26 GMT, Reizla <reizla.NOSPAM@xs4all.nl> wrote:
>
>> >Next players and DM roll a d10 for the actions they'd like to do. The
>> >result of the d10 roll and the speed factor together is the initiative
>> >(the lower the better of course).
>
>> IIRC the speed factor only counted if the d10 result was a tie.
>
>There are several rulings on initiative. The basic rule is roll a d10 and 
>the group with the highest initiative gets to go first. The one I 
>described is an optional rule (I think I should have mentioned it), where 
>everyone has his/her own initiative. As far as I know, this is the one 
>most commonly used.
>
>An other thing.... That does IIRC mean?

You're new here, aren't you?

Anyway, "IIRC" is a commonly used acronym here on UNsenet, and you really
should learn its correct usage before you get trolled inadvertently. Its
meaning was standardised by the ISO (a French acronym meaning
"International Standards Organisation") under a mandate granted by the
General Assembly of the United Nations to govern the usage of common
technical words and utterances in online forae[*] such as this. It stands
for "in IRC", where "IRC" is itself an acronym standing for "International
Regulated Chat". You may have heard of IRC forae, which are online,
synchronous, low-bandwidth-consumption meeting points set up by various
governments to promote an atmosphere of mutual understanding and cultural
exchange.

Since its inception, IRC has been a major force for good in the era of
modern telecommunications, even moreso now that the Internet is passing
from its chaotic beginnings to the rule of law. In fact, many technological
innovations, ideas and cultural trends have had their beginnings on IRC, so
pervasive and all-encompassing has been its influence. (One of these
innovations was, interestingly enough, UNsenet itself, which had its
beginnings in a late-night IRC session between a couple of students at Duke
University. They wanted a more reliable way of exchanging WareZ and Pr0n
than over the existing IRC links, which were unreliable and prone to be
shutdown by moderators. The rest, as they say, is history.)

Anyway, so commonplace had the utterance "in IRC" become that it was
shortened to "IIRC" for the sake of convenience. However, the lack of any
standardisation process meant that acronym usage varied locally; some would
use "iIRC", others used "IIRC", and still others just used the cryptic
"II". It was to remove any possible confusion that the ISO eventually
stepped in and pronounced "IIRC" to be the internationally accepted
standard, and this was duly ratified by the various national standards
committees. Be warned, failing to follow standardised usage can result in
various corrective measures, as decreed by the United Nations Security
Council.


HTH, GTBOA!


* the plural of forum, which is not forii as commonly thought


----------



## hong (Feb 13, 2004)

Also, note that IIRC is absolutely not the same as iIRC, the latter being an obscure Macintosh add-on. I am not sure what it does, but it may have something to do with tangerines. It is also not the same as eIRC, which is a Gaelic swear word.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 13, 2004)

While I really liked that explanation, maybe we should stick to the truth? 

IIRC = if I recall correctly

Ok, that wasn't halve as funny as yours, hong...


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 13, 2004)

No, no. It stands for "Illithids in race car!" It means that the thread is going to fast and is so interesting that it has eaten your brain.


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 13, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> No, no. It stands for "Illithids in race car!" It means that the thread is going to fast and is so interesting that it has eaten your brain.



IYKWIM, AITYD


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 13, 2004)

ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 13, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> No, no. It stands for "Illithids in race car!" It means that the thread is going to fast and is so interesting that it has eaten your brain.




Rejack, _Rejack_, REJACK!  Eee-heeheeheeheehee!

-Hyp.


----------



## Sherlock (Feb 13, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> No, no. It stands for "Illithids in race car!" It means that the thread is going to fast and is so interesting that it has eaten your brain.


----------



## Macbeth (Feb 13, 2004)

TSODIGHSNOIS!

_No, it dosen't mean anything, I was just feeling left out..._


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 13, 2004)

Here you go: http://www.acronymfinder.com/


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 13, 2004)

I can't seem to edit my post above. Here's what I meant: http://www.acronymfinder.com/


----------



## Trainz (Feb 14, 2004)

hong said:
			
		

> [...]



Wow. Just, wow.






]


----------

